# Buc-ee's embraces EV charging !!



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Buc-ee's is building their largest store ever in TN and it is announced they will also have EV charging. Have no idea if they might retrofit this into their other stores, but at least it is going to get a trial. No mention of what type of chargers they will have.

https://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/news/2021/06/24/bucees-travel-center.html?ana=TRUEANTHEMFB_DA&csrc=6398&utm_campaign=trueAnthem: Trending Content&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook&fbclid=IwAR04w2NwLptT7FfZ9qr-neJRxBXcI4Jq_2Y4BQJLC8WYmPQcsCbIMNFWyaQ


----------

